

Ask HN: need recommendation on payment solution / gateway - rush-tea

Just curious, other than Paypal as a payment gateway for your web startup, do you have any other preference for web startup to start their business?<p>I think Square only do physical credit card processing.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
csamonte
You should check out Payfirma (www.payfirma.com) They do payments for
businesses - mobile, ecommerce, web terminal, even traditional POS

~~~
rush-tea
payfirma looks OK, but they charge many overhead fees to start (i.e startup
fee $230, monthly fee $30) while their swipe fee is 1.99-2.99% + 25c. I wonder
what is the criteria that differ the % from 1.99 - 2.99%?

paypal and stripe do not charge overhead, but a higher %. They both charge
2.9% + 30c per swipe. I like this as they charge flat fee.

I think for a web startup, it's best to take no overhead fee until business is
established. If I have to pay payfirma 2.99% + 25c per swipe, it would be good
to go stripe or paypal.

Has anyone use stripe? Any good/bad experience? How's their dev support for
API integration support?

Thanks.

------
fastspring
If you're looking for an all-in-one solution, there's FastSpring and its
sister service for SaaS offerings, SaaSy.com

------
rush-tea
there are only two alternatives, paypal and stripe?

no other payment gateway?

------
miorel
Stripe?

